# Geryi...a few pictures.



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Just some geryi pictures.

Some of the group.
View attachment 88704

Nice and clean small geryi. Picture from October.
View attachment 88705

Few pics taken today. Lots of aggression going on in this tank lately. Also, check out the spangling on this species...I dont use any flash for my pictures and look at that shine.
View attachment 88706

Now the difference between a 7" geryi and a 9"-10" geryi....check out this dinner plate compaired to some of the smaller geryi in the last 2 pictures.
View attachment 88707


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice Gg, they look great


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

wow, dint no theyre was a schoaling serra speicies...vey interesting..beautiful tank man, nice fish.


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Just some geryi pictures.
> 
> Some of the group.
> View attachment 88704
> ...


That larger fish looks insane because it is so tall.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

very nice fish. outstanding


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice Geryis


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

beautiful tank man


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

very nice set up and fish


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I really am getting to like Geryi more and more, they are a great looking fish.


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

How are the geryi agression wise. Like are the scale and tail eaters or like the reds sorta.?


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

good looking sexy fish!


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

nice. what kind of lights are you using for your tank? are you using co2? thanks


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I expected to see Heineken bottles at the bottom of the tank. I'm impressed!

It's too bad you never got to see that 12"+ geryi vs. a 10".


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

nice pack


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Very nice look Geryi GG. Always my favorite. That tank is sweet too with the driftwood.



> How are the geryi agression wise. Like are the scale and tail eaters or like the reds sorta.?


Geryi are of the serra species, not pygos. I guess you would classify them as fin nippers when smaller and younger. In the 2nd to last pic you can see a big bite out of one of their fins.


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

Very nice !!! what size tank? How many? I bet it is a great feeling of accomplishment to come home after a days work and check out the piranha tank!!!


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Look at all those purple stripes! Very impressive to say the least! Are there any alphas in the group?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i was gonna ask that ^
GG you have my favorite tank on this site, i love the geryi's and the tank looks awesome


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

You have the nicest Geryis I've seen around here Mr. GG.

Congrats. Keep the pics coming!

Pac


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

wow your tank looks almost sublime with those 7 geryis all chillin' together!

how big were they when you first got them?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks guys, I appreciate all the complements. Actually, they destroyed all the plants except the java ferns so I need to get some more. 


booozi said:


> wow your tank looks almost sublime with those 7 geryis all chillin' together!
> 
> how big were they when you first got them?


I originally got five at about 4", had them together for a few years. When I moved back to Oregon I had my fish shipped to me and 2 of them didnt make it. I added 4 more with the assistance of Frank about a year ago.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i think your nuts but somethings gotta be workin


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Very nice Serra tank!!!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

wow THE most impresive tank ive seen in SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO long!!!!!!!! its so awesome to see a shoal of serras instead of pygos. to bad other serras dont shoal like this









very nice


----------



## .:R (Dec 6, 2005)

Awesome tank, man. Are geryi's the only shoaling serra species??


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

.:R said:


> Awesome tank, man. Are geryi's the only shoaling serra species??


I dont know if I would call them a shoaling serrasalmus. I think that is giving them a little too much credit. I have had some that I couldnt keep together so it does depend on the fish. I also have some irritans together but I would call that a shoal either.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Definitely a cool tank. The only one I've seen like it.

You are in my prayers if you have some sort of electrical failure


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Phtstrat said:


> You are in my prayers if you have some sort of electrical failure


I was at the beach when we had some freezing rain at my house. I couldnt get hom but was very worried that we would loose power without me there. I think anyone would hate to loose fish that way!


----------



## .:R (Dec 6, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> You are in my prayers if you have some sort of electrical failure


I was at the beach when we had some freezing rain at my house. I couldnt get hom but was very worried that we would loose power without me there. I think anyone would hate to loose fish that way!
[/quote]

Yeah, that would suck. That's why I always make sure I have full batteries in my portable







pump.


----------



## bLuShiZzLe (Apr 13, 2005)

how much did u get them for cuz geyri dont they cost like 1-2 bills each?

are geyri expensive?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I paid 250.00 a fish for my first 5....not counting shipping. Frank got me a great deal on the last 4 I got.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I paid 250.00 a fish for my first 5....not counting shipping. Frank got me a great deal on the last 4 I got.


 250 a fish







awesome setup btw and


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

Too bad for you all, I got to see this in person!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

fliptasciouz said:


> I paid 250.00 a fish for my first 5....not counting shipping. Frank got me a great deal on the last 4 I got.


 250 a fish







awesome setup btw and








[/quote]

Geryi = big balla.

Geryi are the bentleys of piranhas.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Hey Gurke. That big one looks like the one i got from Jim. BIG 10in "dinner plate".







Its doing GREAT be the way. Eats like a BEAST!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

They look great man........


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> I paid 250.00 a fish for my first 5....not counting shipping. Frank got me a great deal on the last 4 I got.


 250 a fish







awesome setup btw and








[/quote]

Geryi = big balla.

Geryi are the bentleys of piranhas.
[/quote]

i think my rhom is a bentley







but needless to say nice fish GG. have u tried breeding them yet or just enjoying them?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

baddfish said:


> i think my rhom is a bentley
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tried as in doing some wet/dry sims? Nope. I just feed them and do my water changes. I may look into it more in the spring though.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Beautiful tank Jeff


----------

